

Foursquare founder's advice for Entrepreneurs - camlinke
http://www.businessinsider.com/foursquare-founder-dennis-crowleys-top-6-pieces-of-advice-for-entrepreneurs-2010-11?slop=1#slideshow-start

======
tiffani
The real post from Quora: [http://www.quora.com/Dennis-Crowley-1/What-are-
your-top-5-pi...](http://www.quora.com/Dennis-Crowley-1/What-are-your-
top-5-pieces-of-advice-for-entrepreneurs)

